# it's a 10/22 but wait it isn't it's not even a Ruger.



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

have you seen Thompson Center's new not a 10/22? 

a T/CR22

it takes all the aftermarket 10/22 parts , but it is slightly different it has last round hold open when using Thompson mags 

also a lot of things we were doing to Mod 10/22s are standard on the T/CR22

sling shot bolt hold back
better trigger
enlarged bolt handle 
rear cleaning hole 

ruger was making a better trigger , had a threaded barrel option and was putting guns in the hogue overmold stocks but so many of us were still doing these other modification , T/C decided there was a market for a gun with it already done.

https://www.tcarms.com/firearms/semi-automatic/t-cr22

selling price looks like 350-357

rather than the semi custom guns that were double that or more.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It took several .22 rifles before I bought my first 10/22. I have the carbine and the ranch and I'll never replace them with anything else for what I use them for.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't think it is about replacing the 10/22 you have , it isn't like you ever really wear out a 10/22 receiver or not without a lot of shooting and poor maintenance.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

The TC is a custom 10/22 at a custom price. Buy it if that's what you want.

Jeff


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks cool..but I'll think I'll stick with my old wore out already paid for 10/22!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm pretty happy with the .22's we have in the house.
Got two 10/22's,a Savage Mark II, and a Marlin XT22-VR.
All shoot better Than I deserve.
Also have an old Marlin lever action .22mag. that is an absolute tack driver.

I am impressed with my son in laws .17.
You could hunt flies with that thing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have taken a few flies with the MKII-FV when they land on a white target paper they are a target of opportunity 12x scope at 50 yards.

I don't think replacing any ones existing 10/22 is the market , but if you were contemplating putting 500 into a semi custom build this is an option.

there are still a lot of people out there discovering shooting via the 10/22 and or outfitting their kids with rifles.

a lot of people have 700 plus in a 10/22 but it is hard to spend that kind of cash on a gun for your kid even though you may have slowly over time put that much in your "adult"gun if you can get 90% of the performance for under 400 it makes it much more doable.


----------

